# VW AGM or compatible Audi AGM battery?



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

At some point I’ll need to swap out the battery of my 2019 SEL VR6 4Motion Atlas and was wondering the proper part number for an AGM battery? I was fortunate enough to have a friend that gave me their Audi AGM battery when I had the Tiguan, but haven’t had luck on the proper part number or found it with the search function. I also have the plate on top for additional power connections if that helps narrow down part number whether it’s on the VW or Audi side. 

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

I’m interested in this. Also interested in how we can code the new battery without taking it to the dealership.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have the steps to code since we did it with my Tiguan. Did it with VCDS the first time, haven’t done it with OBD11 yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I’m getting this for my next battery. They are LEGIT









H5/Group-47 Lithium Car Battery


Antigravity H5/Group-47 Hi-Power lightweight Lithium Automotive Battery with RESTART Technology. Replace lead/acid battery in Hi-Performance Cars.




antigravitybatteries.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Can you even use lithium? How would this get coded properly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow, I didn’t know Lithium-Ion batteries were available for cars. They sound impressive. But $830 will make you think twice before installing. 😳

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Volkswagen Atlas FWD 3.6L V6 Performance - ECS Tuning







www.ecstuning.com





A couple fit, but dayam the price! I have a CTEK MXS 5.0, so I’ll be good for sometime. I want to get ahead of the game a little especially if my temp location turns into a permanent location. Harsher winters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Wow, I didn’t know Lithium-Ion batteries were available for cars. They sound impressive. But $830 will make you think twice before installing.


It’s got wireless remote jumpstarting!! Lol. Obsessed garage is where I learned about them. I had no idea either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I’m getting this for my next battery. They are LEGIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they are, I use the 5lb 880CA version in my other car and it works great. I ran Braille previously but the AntiGravity is lighter and works better. 



2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> It’s got wireless remote jumpstarting!! Lol. Obsessed garage is where I learned about them. I had no idea either.


Mine you push a button on top if you need to jump it, but I haven't needed to yet even after sitting for months. 


They make various adapters and battery hold downs as well so you don't have to use the exact battery your model comes with stock.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

skydaman said:


> Yes they are, I use the 5lb 880CA version in my other car and it works great. I ran Braille previously but the AntiGravity is lighter and works better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention] this!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

skydaman said:


> Yes they are, I use the 5lb 880CA version in my other car and it works great. I ran Braille previously but the AntiGravity is lighter and works better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you code it? Curious how that works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> How did you code it? Curious how that works.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea what you mean by code it, its a battery. The antigravity have a BMS built in so it just looks like a normal battery to the vehicle.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Most modern VW/Audis anytime you change a battery you should go in CAN-Gateway (Controller 19) and code/update the following information such as the battery Ah for proper charing, the manufacturer, and the battery serial number. This tells Battery Regulation how to properly charge the battery without causing damage to the battery or better yet your alternator. If you have an old battery that is severely degraded or you switch battery type and do not update Battery Regulation, you may overcharge your battery.

Here is a link from ShopDAP. Worth watching to the end, shows in OBD11 how to perform (4:34 in) and Paul asked an Audi technician about what they see when not coded properly (6:47 in) - 




While searching found this link on a different video from a user in Europe, and looks like I may have answered my own question but this provides info on proper alphanumeric strings so you have the correct Ah. - How to code new car battery? VCDS. - UpgradeMyAudi.net

As someone commented in the video, Mechanic - it's easy to change a battery, it's just a battery. German Engineers - Halte mein beir.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Most modern VW/Audis anytime you change a battery you should go in CAN-Gateway (Controller 19) and code/update the following information such as the battery Ah for proper charing, the manufacturer, and the battery serial number. This tells Battery Regulation how to properly charge the battery without causing damage to the battery or better yet your alternator. If you have an old battery that is severely degraded or you switch battery type and do not update Battery Regulation, you may overcharge your battery.
> 
> Here is a link from ShopDAP. Worth watching to the end, shows in OBD11 how to perform (4:34 in) and Paul asked an Audi technician about what they see when not coded properly (6:47 in) -
> 
> ...


Any decent lithium or lifep04 battery has a built in battery management system to prevent over charging or discharging on its own. Most alternators have a default output when no signal is received from the ECM when turning the vehicles battery regulation off. I've done this on other vehicles for years with no issues, actually had more solid voltage afterwards with no decreased lifespan of alternator or battery.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good to know, but to get back on topic does anyone know what the correct part number is for either the VW or Audi AGM battery for use in a 2019 Atlas SEL 4Motion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Good to know, but to get back on topic does anyone know what the correct part number is for either the VW or Audi AGM battery for use in a 2019 Atlas SEL 4Motion?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey there,

Did you check the VW Parts website? I found this battery on there...and of course it doesn't say if it's an AGM battery, but a quick Google Image search gave me this:










Is that what you are looking for?

Cheers!
Jim.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes, thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

I have to find my receipt to get the part number, but I bought the battery at the dealer and coded it with OBDEleven, very simple.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

coding a battery??

come on...


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

speed51133! said:


> coding a battery??
> 
> come on...


You don't code the battery; you code the car.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

OK. Battery died after listening to the radio for 10 minutes. That's just wrong. Of course I am at 38 months so the warranty won't cover it. It's probably about time to replace it soon anyway.....so.

For those who have replaced the battery, what did you replace it with (AGM? if you can confirm specs/part numbers great) and did you do it yourself? I asked the dealer and they want $400 to install and code. I figure with OBD11 and a battery tender/trickle charger I should be able to handle it. Just want to make sure I get the right battery.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

skydaman said:


> Any decent lithium or lifep04 battery has a built in battery management system to prevent over charging or discharging on its own. Most alternators have a default output when no signal is received from the ECM when turning the vehicles battery regulation off. I've done this on other vehicles for years with no issues, actually had more solid voltage afterwards with no decreased lifespan of alternator or battery.


And that’s not something I would solely rely on with the new B9.5 cars that have the new 12v mild-hybrid systems.

edit: sorry, I didn’t realize that I got pulled out of the B9 subforum. Pesky recommended topics at the bottom of threads…


----------

